# Prozac



## Sarah_____ (Feb 19, 2012)

I've been on prozac for a couple of months now and I'm not sure if it's making me worse or not. DP makes my memory hazy so I never trust my own judgement of my experiences.

I know everyone is different but I was wondering if anyone's depersonalisation has become more intense with prozac?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

Lou said:


> I've been on prozac for a couple of months now and I'm not sure if it's making me worse or not. DP makes my memory hazy so I never trust my own judgement of my experiences.
> 
> I know everyone is different but I was wondering if anyone's depersonalisation has become more intense with prozac?


I have been on prozac for the better part of 4 years now and I've never had it make my DP/DR more intense. Honestly I've come to the realization its mind over matter, I take so many pills a day that even when I take fiber I have to stop and say, "is this going to effect my dp" I've stopped doing that, Prozac should only help DP since it is used for depression/anxiety, the two main causes.


----------



## Sarah_____ (Feb 19, 2012)

Jgard10 said:


> I have been on prozac for the better part of 4 years now and I've never had it make my DP/DR more intense. Honestly I've come to the realization its mind over matter, I take so many pills a day that even when I take fiber I have to stop and say, "is this going to effect my dp" I've stopped doing that, Prozac should only help DP since it is used for depression/anxiety, the two main causes.


thank you


----------

